# Avery Blinds:: Finisher express vs Final approach



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wondering if the extra money is worth it. How are they different?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you have room/trailer/8foot truck bed go with a Hitman layout blind by hunters specialties. Can get em on sale at Rogers sporting goods for $175 or 160 for basic brown. I highly recommend it. You'll like the way you look....I guarantee it!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a FA proland'r and its a great blind. The avery finisher compares closest to the SUB out of the FA line. Out of the two, I would take the SUB. Especially for $145 shipped right now from cabelas.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Dose the hitman not fold? I like how they look and the dimensions seem roomy. It looks like it has a large opening, which I like. But still want to know the differencs of the express and final approach.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

No the hitman does not fold, but has a strap that runs on one side and goes over your shoulder to carry it like a satchel.

I own a SUB. it's crap. the PIN system is crap, how it folds is crap, and the back rest is tearing which =crap. seriously if you have the room for a 6foot layout go with the hitman. there is a thread on here of some guy who showed pics of how to put it together. it'll take ya bout 1.5 hrs to put it together, but once you have it in the field it'll take ya literally 10 seconds to put it up and lay it down. slick!

found it!

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=71481&hilit=+Hitman


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I've spent some time looking at the Hitman, and now the only concern I have is the head covering or lack therof. I can't seem to find a pic of it colsed without a guy in it. Does it have any mesh too see through or do you have to have your head out?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

X2 on the Hitman. I have 6 and they are the best blind out there and I have owned them all. Comfort, low profile, they are wider then they are tall, and they don't seem to cast shadows as bad. The only down side is they don't for down to nothing like the other blinds. But if you have a trailer it is no big deal. Highly reccomend them.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the link!! It answered a lot of my Q's.

The size isn't a problem for me, but I am concerned about the lack of mesh. Seriously thinking of getting one, but would like to hear some stories of how you hunt with them. Head placement in particular. Do you have cammo facemasks? One thing I like about blind hunting is not having to wear too much except a good cammo hat. I have the facemasks but with glasses they are a pain.

When I hunt and the geese are off to the side or behind me I can scoot down (I'm only 5'6") and turn and see them from all directions. With my head out I wouldn't be able to move at all, that would drive me nuts. The guy that showed the pics of the initial set-up said you could repace the material over the head with mesh, how would a guy go about doing that??


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

templey_41 said:


> No the hitman does not fold, but has a strap that runs on one side and goes over your shoulder to carry it like a satchel.
> 
> I own a SUB. it's crap. the PIN system is crap, how it folds is crap, and the back rest is tearing which =crap. seriously if you have the room for a 6foot layout go with the hitman. there is a thread on here of some guy who showed pics of how to put it together. it'll take ya bout 1.5 hrs to put it together, but once you have it in the field it'll take ya literally 10 seconds to put it up and lay it down. slick!
> 
> ...


Do you have and older model or a pack and go model? I have an older one that I have used and abused. The pins are sometimes hard to put in and the back rest buckles are broken. I want to order a new one if they have improved the newer models.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought mine (SUB) in 09 and all i can say is it's crap. worked well until my dad bought a hitman and i realized that the hitman is the cats A$$! really the mesh won't make that much of a difference. infact it casts shadows because it won't lay flat over your face its more rigid than it looks. I always wear a face mask anyways because that way you can get away with any movement with your face and head while trying to see the birds circle behind you. Look if space isn't an issue go with the hitman. It's the chit! you won't regret it.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Did you buy the noncomo because the camo pattern was too dark. I hunt a lot of stuble and just wondering if the Hitman has more camo options?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

how is the hitman snow cover? is it the right color of white?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> how is the hitman snow cover? is it the right color of white?


not sure about the snow cover. apparently its not that white and some guys have bleached it make it whiter.

The camo pattern works just fine. I've used it in wheat stubble to corn stubble. it will need to be mudded to tone it down. all new blinds should be mudded.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

rowdie said:


> Did you buy the noncomo because the camo pattern was too dark. I hunt a lot of stuble and just wondering if the Hitman has more camo options?


There is no such thing as a camo pattern to dark. If you hunt stubble then stubble the **** outta your blind and you will be good to go. Trying to get a bright colored blind hidden in a black dirt field is where you will have fun.

If i could buy all my blinds in flat black i would. I end up mudding my blinds over and over and over. I mud them the morning of because the wet mud makes them look darker.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't want to argue, you like what you like, I like light stubble pattern on my blinds. I do Stuff the &*&^ out of my blind I find myself even stuffing my buddies blind because Its dark and sticks out in stubble, way more than my lighter blind sticks out in pIowed corn. If I have too I bring a shovel and dig it down another six inches.

I was just wondering about the options of cammo on the eliminator.

Still wondering of the differences between the two avery blinds in my original post. What do you get for the extra $$??

I think I may just go with the lowest blind I can find. I also like the ones that are angled, it seems to be easier to conceal shawdows. Going to start checking the size of youth blinds, I', only 5'6" so I don't need a 90" blind.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

rowdie said:


> I think I may just go with the lowest blind I can find. I also like the ones that are angled, it seems to be easier to conceal shawdows. Going to start checking the size of youth blinds, I', only 5'6" so I don't need a 90" blind.


If you want low profile, you want an FA Xlandr, FA Prolandr, Tanglefree Originator, or FA eliminator express. Xlandrs are hard to find any more, and the X2 isn't near the quality. The originator is pretty close in design to the xlandr. I have the originator and prolandr, they both are under 15" tall. The eliminator express is nice and low, but when I hunted out of one, found it uncomfortable.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't forget the Rogers Goosebuster Low Profile blinds. 12" and !4" tall for the standard and XL respectively. The standard is 89 bucks right now.


----------

